# Flying Witch Prop



## Dead Things

This is my first prop of 2012. It is based on a four bar lifter and the Bellicose prop by the brilliant Vile Things






There is a lot of excessive clicking, this comes from the fact I used the solenoid setup for my Casa Fear groundbreaker (two 4 way solenoids joined with a T connector) and had to have a cylinder hooked up to the second solenoid. The final product will be much quieter.


----------



## BobC

Looks great. Would love to see some video when it is complete.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm going to repost the youtube link here since it's doing something odd (at least for me) in the first post


----------



## robp790

Heres hoping you will do a "how to" posting when you 'Git 'er Done'!!!


----------



## kprimm

This looks pretty darn cool so far, can't wait to see it completed!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

looking good! can't wait to see more!


----------



## GOT

Looks like you put a hole in your garage ceiling. I saw you mouth those words....


----------



## Dead Things

GOT said:


> Looks like you put a hole in your garage ceiling. I saw you mouth those words....


I did!


----------



## fontgeek

An alternate to doing the three axis skull, how about mounting the head on a spring? ala bobble head. It would allow the movement to be caused by the overall movement of witch as a whole, without the added cost and weight. You could still do the LED eyes (diffused to a deep yellow/gold). With the wide variety of springs available you could choose how much movement the head might have, and to a certain extent what kind of movement it would have.


----------



## PropBoy

You should put a very light puppet on it for another video. Would give a better visual.
That is awesome by the way, I may have to make that as I loved Vile Things just never built that either.


----------



## Dead Things

Here is the latest test for the Witch. Still some bugs to work out and I intend to make the head a little more complex than a wig form on a stick but you get the idea.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Reposting the Youtube link for anyone who (like me) does not see it in the post above:


----------



## Dead Things

RoxyBlue said:


> Reposting the Youtube link for anyone who (like me) does not see it in the post above:


Thanks Roxy, this is the third time I've copied the "embed" link and it doesn't load properly.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try just copying the URL of the video and paste it into your post. The forum software will do the embedding for you


----------



## Dead Things

RoxyBlue said:


> Try just copying the URL of the video and paste it into your post. The forum software will do the embedding for you


that's what I did, but it came up as text


----------



## spideranne

Great video. Thanks so much for showing all the lines, cords, etc. That's the part that always confuses me and this made perfect sense.


----------



## Dead Things

Here is Brunswick (Brunny) Weirding, my flying witch prop, completed. Anything left is just the final tweakings.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not only is she gorgeous, but the soundtrack is perfect for her - very demented and maniacal.


----------



## Lunatic

Wow, that looks great! Lots of movement. That should frighten even the bravest of tots. Really nice work!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I am so impressed! That is the BEST flying witch prop I have ever seen. The way her head turns and her eyes flash, she looks so close to real. That is one amazing prop! You just did an outstanding job on her....really, I just can't say enough. She is just spectacular!


----------



## MrGrimm

Wow you have the mad skills I wish I had! Color me totally impressed!

I agree with P5, BEST flying witch. This IS the new standard.

Bravo sir!


----------



## niblique71

I don't know how I missed this. DT... You certainly outdid yourself... BRILLIANT!!


----------

